# "SPIKE" lands a big one from O.B.X. pier!



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got word that "ole" Spike has landed and released a 600 pound plus catermeran from the pier. He was useing a tuna head for bait at the time. Word is that he released the "cat" unharmed! Good job buddy!!!
your pal, Dave


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Just got word that "ole" Spike has landed and released a 600 pound plus catermeran from the pier. He was useing a tuna head for bait at the time. Word is that he released the "cat" unharmed! Good job buddy!!!
> your pal, Dave


Shame the thing didn't pick up about 5 or 6 100lb braided lines at the same time,maybe they could have flipped it...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Shame the thing didn't pick up about 5 or 6 100lb braided lines at the same time,maybe they could have flipped it...


Sure beats the pelican I caught on Jennette's!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

The Pelicans fear spike on the obx pier!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> The Pelicans fear spike on the obx pier!


pelicans fear me ,'dolphins think my floats are toys and i still ain't seen a fish !! i'm sorry to cuss on a family board but i'm going back to work,to quote the great philospher frank middleton" fishings stoopid"


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

My pelican got hung up in my anchor line on Jennette's and there had to be about a 1000 card carrying Peta members all around me as I was trying to hand line both the stupid bird and the anchor in. Only thing saved in all this was the anchor. Don't ask how, but it involved throwing a gotcha between the bird and the anchor after the line snapped as it neared the pier. Bird swam away with it's wing bound up pretty tight sad to say. I guess a shark somewhere found it tasty! Sort of like plovers!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

No worries, Jeep. There are too many pelicans in the world...


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

You seen any pictures of it Dave? I'm not gonna guarantee it but I bet he was using one of the Albies I gave him that I caught in April. You been doing much fishin down there Sharkman?

RL


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

has there been any kings or cobia landed from the pier yet?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> You seen any pictures of it Dave? I'm not gonna guarantee it but I bet he was using one of the Albies I gave him that I caught in April. You been doing much fishin down there Sharkman?
> 
> RL


 I've put baits out six time with no luck so far. One night I had a decent run but he couldn't get the bait [8 pound tuna head] in his mouth far enough to get the hook. From the bite radius I'd say he was around 80-100 pounds. Not what I'm after!
Also, I've seen a couple of cobias but they don't seem to want a bait! Were useing live blues,menhadden, and spot with no luck so far except for spikes big catermeran that is.
Dave


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

mahimarauder said:


> You seen any pictures of it Dave? I'm not gonna guarantee it but I bet he was using one of the Albies I gave him that I caught in April. You been doing much fishin down there Sharkman?
> 
> RL


wazzup golden horeshoe!,you ain't missing much,must need you to show up to get a fish on the planks


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

bigbass14.3 said:


> has there been any kings or cobia landed from the pier yet?


iffn' yer talking about obx, a resounding NO,has been a 'cuda 15# about 2 weeks ago


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

And one bigazz cat sprocket!!!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

So what the best way to fix catamaran? Skin them or fillet them?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

extreemly boney and they have these parasites called WAFI's([email protected]#king-idiots),after deboning best to let soak in brine solution of stale rum ,used docksides,and attitude,then fry to crispy black chunk with a blow torch,serve with coleslaw and sweet tea


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> extreemly boney and they have these parasites called WAFI's([email protected]#king-idiots),after deboning best to let soak in brine solution of stale rum ,used docksides,and attitude,then fry to crispy black chunk with a blow torch,serve with coleslaw and sweet tea


Don't forget to baste the filletts with a good "plover" sauce and add a few sea turtle embrioses for that special "tang"!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Don't forget to baste the filletts with a good "plover" sauce and add a few sea turtle embrioses for that special "tang"!!!


have heard of this in five star restaurants in New York city,Andrew Zimmern style


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

After some other threads on here I so wanna ask what rod he used.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll head that way whenever the water stays somewhat consistent and i can get a long weekend. I fished SC last week and the water was boiling. Between 84-86 depending on the tide. Needless to say, it was slow. 1 flounder, a blue, and a pin fish. no kings down there either. I still got 4 albies with a couple of 12/0 earrings waiting to swim so when I get there, Spike and Dave, yall better be ready to sail um!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> I'll head that way whenever the water stays somewhat consistent and i can get a long weekend. I fished SC last week and the water was boiling. Between 84-86 depending on the tide. Needless to say, it was slow. 1 flounder, a blue, and a pin fish. no kings down there either. I still got 4 albies with a couple of 12/0 earrings waiting to swim so when I get there, Spike and Dave, yall better be ready to sail um!


 Get your gaff ready man! I still "guppy" fish but I think ole "spike" is hooked on trophy pelicans now! By the way, He said that "catermaran" jumped 16 times before he turned it! It didn't jump over Jennettes pier like your Tarpon did though!
watchin and learnin Dave


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

The gaff is already sharpened, just needing to be washed down with a little blood. Im surprised OBX pier hasnt been shut down with the number of pelicans and ospreys that have been decked in the past 3 years! They seem to be the only thing that is consistent down there. And when Spikes Cat jumps as high as the pier and clear over Janette's (as stated in a first-person account by the Man himself), then we'll have somethin to talk about. You gotten any new toys lately Dave?

RL


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> The gaff is already sharpened, just needing to be washed down with a little blood. Im surprised OBX pier hasnt been shut down with the number of pelicans and ospreys that have been decked in the past 3 years! They seem to be the only thing that is consistent down there. And when Spikes Cat jumps as high as the pier and clear over Janette's (as stated in a first-person account by the Man himself), then we'll have somethin to talk about. You gotten any new toys lately Dave?
> 
> RL


 The newest thing is a 7000 pro rocket which I put on a cedros speed jig rod. It's a heavy jigging rod that throws like a demon throwing 4-5 oz bucktail jigs! Even an old dinasoar like me can throw it well. Im gonna try site casting for some pelicans and may even try for a big "cat" or a sail board! Not trying to compete with spike on the "birds" though!
Dave


----------



## steelhead32 (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah obx pier had 2 pelicans just run into the anchor lines, one on mine and another the day before


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

steelhead32 said:


> yeah obx pier had 2 pelicans just run into the anchor lines, one on mine and another the day before


 Those pelicans don't make a very good run but If you bring em in "green" they tend to fight good!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Those pelicans don't make a very good run but If you bring em in "green" they tend to fight good!


 I would beg to differ here... If you have ever drumfished during the fall and had your line attacked by one of them goofy rascals at full throttle across the front,you would know they make the clicker sound like a king is on there...  Course after ya pick up the rod,they do kinda just sit there and get reeled in...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> I would beg to differ here... If you have ever drumfished during the fall and had your line attacked by one of them goofy rascals at full throttle across the front,you would know they make the clicker sound like a king is on there...  Course after ya pick up the rod,they do kinda just sit there and get reeled in...


 I stand corrected sir! Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

more like a greasy duck,rather have a fried plover with potato salad and sweet tea


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> I stand corrected sir! Do they taste like chicken?


 Ain't much meat,pain in the arse ta clean,mostly bone,kinda feeshy tast'n...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> more like a greasy duck,rather have a fried plover with potato salad and sweet tea


 if anybody can fix up a mess of plover it's spike! Especially good when he makes that turtle egg sauce to add that special little "tang"! When you commin down again "sproc"? The pelicans are really getting bold again. Put the "fear" in them again old buddy!
Dave


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

delivering 4 rods to garry the weekend of the fifth,then i got 2 more builds and then i'm island bound for most of august after the fifteenth


----------

